# Stomach Flu Brought Back DP and Panic Attacks



## michelleg (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello. I have been anxiety and DP free for a while, after practicing DBT, but yesterday I caught either food poisoning or a stomach bug and vomitted and the other end (sorry if tmi) all night and into today. I am so out of it. I am wondering if anyone out there has had similar experience and how you got through it. I know it prob. has to do with not being able to eat properly. This is AWFUL. :? Any support, hope and love will be appreciated. I am a mother and a wife and when my symptoms return I feel like a failure.


----------



## SDMX (Dec 27, 2007)

Just wanted to chime in and say that this mirrors my experience. After my pot-based accident, I was completely clear of any DP/DR like symptoms for over a week and a half. However, when I started coming down with the flu, they returned with a vengeance, and I've been dealing with them up and down since.


----------



## Janeinahole (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi there! I have suffered from DPD since 2001 (when no-one in the UK really knew what it was!) It has recurred three times since then and two of those times have been due to bouts of flu. I guess it makes sense really because everyone naturaaly feels a bit zoned out when they've got a flu type thing, but DPD sufferers recognise the feeling and start panicking about it, and then it ends up carrying on. The good thing is that each time that I have had DPD because of flu it really hasn't lasted long at all. I know exactly what you mean about feeling like a failure. You don't think you can achieve anything, like you're not capable of doing anything. It isn't true though. Stay positive! Charlie.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

How did dialectical behavioral therapy help you please? I nearly got to receive this treatment till this eyebrowless twat say I didn't need it.


----------

